# Breitling Wintex



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a wintex that looks like a breitling cadette it say's on the dail Windtex antimagnetic 17 rubies on the case back stands fond acier inoxydable 526*

can enybody help me y telling me what it is its movement looks like a breitling that was at the sale form thanks guys


----------

